# Congratulations to our $500 Cash Giveaway Winner



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:fireworks1::fireworks2:Congrats to member *bkeeler10* who wins our $500 Cash Giveaway!:fireworks2::fireworks1:​
We appreciate all of our newsletter subscribers who entered the giveaway and we hope to do more of the same very soon.

In order to enter the cash giveaways you must be subscribed to the HTS Newsletter. We also give away two Blu-ray movies every month. 

You can subscribe using the following link: *Subscribe to the HTS Newsletter*


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats bkeeler enjoy that money!!!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats! 

Right in time for the Holidays too :TT


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Congratulations, let us know what you decide to do with it. :T


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am guessing he will do this with the money:

arty::dancebanana::woohoo:


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Congrats!! Great way to start the holidays.

Man!!!, this place just keep on givin' :clap:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations mate! :yay:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Congratulations enjoy!!:clap:


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats bkeeler10 

Sonnie and HTS does truly amazing things for the membership and all of humanity! 

Happy holidays!

-Robert


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha I just stumbled on this thread while perusing, and didn't know it was here before. So now that I have the opportunity, I wish to say an extremely belated thank you to HTS for this prize. It caught me totally by surprise. HTS does have awesome giveaways! This will buy me an Oppo 103 when I finally get the chance to upgrade my entire system.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Congratulations! The HomeTheaterShack def has the best giveaways and the nicest people.


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations way to start off a new month!


----------

